# Spay questions



## Lizzielou (Jun 6, 2010)

We got our sweet girl spayed yesterday. She came home and jumped on our bed that is High three times. We crate her in a bathroom so I put her in there to rest. She slept with us last night seemed fine. Today she is a little slower than usual but not by much. she is jumping on the couches, wanting to play with toys. I'm not letting the kids play with her and I gave her a bone to keep her calm.

So how am I supposed to keep her calm for 14 days? She is a high energy dog to start with. She is happy and playful! My mom's little dog was fixed a few weeks ago and tore her incision by playing a week later. I'm worried in the amount our dog has done in 24 hours. 

Should I just keep her locked up all day???


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I would ask your vet. Bella was done so long ago that I can't remember. When Fred was neutered, the vet tech told me to keep him quiet for a long time. Fred was jumping and running all over the place. I called my vet and he told me, Fred could do whatever he was comfortable doing. Fred got a walk that day and never rested one bit


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

We never went through all that with Molly. But she did have laser surgery. Much less invasive. Life resumed after two days.
I would try to stop the jumping and or running somehow.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Eli was neutered today between 2 and 3PM. I picked him up around 7:00 PM. He's just totally out of it; completely "dazed and confused". He's been lying on the couch sleeping. I just gave him his pain meds in a piece of cheese. That totally knocked him out. He cried a little when I picked him up to move to his crate but otherwise appears to be in a very deep sleep. He's not reacting much to our voices or light. I hope he's as energetic as your girl by tomorrow.

Also, he's developed terrible diarhea which the doctor told me to expect. It smells terrible and I had to very carefully wash the area with wet cotton balls. There was no way I could have cleaned that mess with a wet wipe or left it there to potentially infect the incision sight. Yuk. My poor little man.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ooooo, poor Eli!  Why did the vet say to expect diahrea!?? I haven't scheduled Tillie's spay yet... am dreading it... sigh...


----------



## Lizzielou (Jun 6, 2010)

oh poor Eli! Lizzie is acting totally fine. I can tell after she jumps she is in a little pain but she doesn't make a sound more just a body language thing. When I got home last night she came to me wagging her tail. She had been out of surgery just a few hours. 

I'm scared she is going to cause more damage. I knew this before we started she is a high energy dog. Everyone said she would be out of it for a day or two. I KNOW my dog  Between her and our two year old they give us a run for our money every minute of the day lol.

I hope Eli feels better soon.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Quick update, Eli woke up this morning acting much more like his normal, cheerful self. Trying to keep him from running, climbing stairs and jumping has already proved to be challenge. According to the post-op instructions, he's not supposed to climb the stairs for 7 days. I'm definitely going to build some muscle carrying him around for a few days. He is a little sleeper and lackluster but that's only to be expected. By tonight, I suspect the pain will come back. 

Actually, the doctor said vomitting is OK not diahrea. The diahrea is my fault. We decided to give Eli an extra special meal the night before his surgery and added cooked chicken to his kibble, rather than the wet dog food as per usual. Big mistake. I spent the whole night and next morning taking him out to potty. I let the doctor know what had happened and he thought it was ok to proceed with the surgery as long as I was certain that the food had caused the runs. I've learned to valuable lesson - save the "poor baby" treat for after surgery!


Tillie's Mom - I went to Toys R Us and bought a 5 pack of onesies on sale for 
$7, as suggested on this forum. What a life saver! The vet's office wanted $30 for the plastic cone collar to keep Eli from licking. The onesies are so much more comfortable. I put them on backwards and leave the middle snap open for his tail. He can't get to the incision and he's not uncomfortable wearing that darn cone. The only thing is I have to take it off when I let him out to potty. He actually looks super cute and I think I might use them as pajamas when it gets colder! He's 8lbs and I purchased 24 months. It fits because they're so long.


----------



## Faraday1610 (Aug 7, 2010)

Lulu was done last Thursday. She was pretty out for it for the rest of the day. She had teeth done at the same time so I roasted her a chicken and cut it up very small. She had a cone but wasn't bothered by it until Tues/Wed. She was very quite and sleepy all weekend and I carefully carried her everywhere. She definitely couldn't do stairs. She was on pain meds for 5 days and I could tell the difference as I would give them to her every morning and in the evening I noticed she made a little noise if I wasn't careful when I picked her up. The last 3 days have been hard as she is very much back to her old self and running around. I took her cone off last night which I think was a relief and to be honest she hasn't paid a lot of interest in the incision site. All in all ok and very glad it's over. I was in tears on the day and felt like a very bad Mummy for putting her through it. I think having the 3 baby teeth out has made a huge difference for her....she seems much happier.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lizzielou said:


> We got our sweet girl spayed yesterday. She came home and jumped on our bed that is High three times. We crate her in a bathroom so I put her in there to rest. She slept with us last night seemed fine. Today she is a little slower than usual but not by much. she is jumping on the couches, wanting to play with toys. I'm not letting the kids play with her and I gave her a bone to keep her calm.
> 
> So how am I supposed to keep her calm for 14 days? She is a high energy dog to start with. She is happy and playful! My mom's little dog was fixed a few weeks ago and tore her incision by playing a week later. I'm worried in the amount our dog has done in 24 hours.
> 
> Should I just keep her locked up all day???


I am a bit late reading this. However, if you are not using the onesies for your little girl, you might try them. Not only did they keep Augie from his stitches, but there was an added benefit of bringing his activity level down a bit. Some people just unsnap them and roll them up their body toward their heads for them to potty. Our grass is sooooo wet here that we had to take it off completely for him to potty or it would have become soaked. That is when I noticed that he immediately calmed down when it was put back on.

They all react differently to the spay and neuter, it seems. Augie was one who was walking around the vet's office when I went that evening to fetch him. They had given him some treats and he was nosing around their cabinets in search of more, little stinker. 

Hope all the little ones here who have gone through the procedure are feeling better.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> We never went through all that with Molly. But she did have laser surgery. Much less invasive. Life resumed after two days.
> I would try to stop the jumping and or running somehow.


 Laser surgery sounds like the way go. How do you know if they need puppy teeth puled? I was told to wait to spay after her first heat up to a year. I still would love to have puppys


----------

